# zilla wiring



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

have a lev200 was going to wire it on a zilla at 72 volts .does one wire go to ground ,and the other to the hairball main cont cont does it matter from which side ??was using the wiring diagram on page 22 at cafe electric
thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You sure the coil on the LEV200 is 72VDC?


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

never looked it is a 12 volt now i need a 72 volt


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> never looked it is a 12 volt now i need a 72 volt


The Kilovac LEV-200 contactor does not come in a 72V coil version. And you need 12 Volts to the hairball anyway, so use the 12V contactor.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Talked to rich at manzanita this morning i had the diode snubber on the contactor ,cut it off works perfect all shut off work like they should.When i get up there im buying the beer and steaks ,i spent 6 hrs last night trying to figuire it out (and probably 6 beer) phoned him this morning 1/2 hr later it running .THANKS TO RICH.Now have to get the laptop working on it the palm is crazy to use.
If you need a zilla or parts great customer service, 
we will be racing next weekend


----------

